# Lost and Looking for advise Please



## Joeparkhill (10 h ago)

I got divorced from my ex-husband who was a nightmare to be with. he abused me, degraded me and cheated on me with many at his job. So once i came to the realization i was being abused i worked on getting out of the situation. Nothing id cook him was good enough he yell at me and throw the food against the wall and storm off. his own child with me wasnt important to him for when he was cheating with a coworker that person and her kid was his priority and he'd expect me to still sleep with him once he got home after cheating. he ignored our child for months. Now we are divorced, the court person who walks you through everything didnt wanna hear anything negative and said the past is in the past. she also said in NH we are giving men a better chance they dont have to do 50/50. the courts happy with men as long as they do 30%. My ex doesnt even do that but he gets away with everything and then brags about how he gets away with everything and its so frustraiting. My child is my first priority i have her all the time, he'd be happy with signing his rights away for he threatened that once but due to his family he wants to look good so he didnt do it. he uses our child to make him look good like hes a amazing father when he is not. He never cleans her she always comes home dirty, he throws the cloths out i send her in if they get dirty so i cant even clean them. he keeps her in diapers bc he dont wanna deal with potty training. he only feeds her garbage and candy. for example lunch was a big bowl of 30 lollypops. today she ate chapstick and sprinkles and came home with candy in her hair, he pawns her off on who ever is over his apartment so he can game. She likes going there bc he lets her get away with anything and feeds her candy all the time. His place is trashed with layers of garbage your feet don't touch the floor. he never showers he constantly smells like poop or as my daughter says now " daddy smells like ****". He cant cook, he loads her up on sugar and she never sleeps and he's clueless and don't get why she's not tired. he only takes her a couple days and 1 overnight. he doesn't watch her when she's with him, she went into his roommate's room and got into a bottle of beauty pills and downed the whole bottle 13 pills. he wouldn't even tell me what fully happened i had to dig to find out 13 pills were eaten. To me that's unacceptable but everyone says I'm overreacting, what if they were more serious pills and did something far worse to her? Anytime i ask what went on with her or what happened to her he reply's its none of your business stop judging my parenting, their is no parenting with him. if she acts up with him he makes her sit in the corner for 3-4 hours. he enables bad behavior. My daughter came home one day saying how she wishes I was dead. i was like excuse me? she goes dad says all the time he wants you dead. so she says that to me now bc of him, he taught her how to flip people off bc he thought it would be funny. I'm at my wits end with him, his family shows him how to get away with everything. I asked the family court if theirs something i can do and they say theirs nothing i can do. what do i do now? Our child is 3 and she's out of control when she comes home from being with him, she's better when she's with me and better behaved. I'm worried she will get worse bc of him. Hes absolutely horriable What can i do?


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*Joeparkhill*

Seems you need to consider CPS visit after explaining the situation and conditions at ex living place.

Perhaps get a consultation with a lawyer specialist in family drama things - and child dereliction.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Pills ? Definitely call child protective services.


----------

